# She’s here - Beretta 92X Performance



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello friends,

She finally came in today. I also ordered a different grip so I will post that when it’s on….










Another newbie question, is it bad to get a feel for the pistol and run it through it’s paces (obviously not loaded) or is that bad for the mechanicals?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

You mean dry fire it .. it’s fine dry fire away 
Get as much familiar as you can .. 
Take it down , clean & lube 
Run it wet to break in 
Happy shooting 😆


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

You won't hurt anything by dry firing.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Good copy Jester560.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow- those things are beginning to look fancy.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

48 oz. empty? 
Sorry but that equals a couple of G19s in weight and cost.
Am I missing some qualities that make the Beretta two times better?
At three pounds the recoil cannot be too bad, but that can't be it.
It's pretty, but beauty is function done right IMHO.
Just messing with you.
Welcome to the forum!
Enjoy your new Beretta, I am envious.
Thanks for making my five inch Garrison stop asking if my DeSantis holster made it look fat! 😉😉😉😉


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hi Goldwing, love it…lol…I welcome all of it. I like your opinion, seeing as this is my first pistol..I’ll take your word for it…thank you, excited to be here…so I can learn…can you post a picture of your firearm?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

OK.
Here's one I rescued from a pawn shop.
.45 ACP Lightweight Commander.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> OK.
> Here's one I rescued from a pawn shop.
> .45 ACP Lightweight Commander.


That is groovy - did you need to get it back in working condition?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> 48 oz. empty?
> Sorry but that equals a couple of G19s in weight and cost.
> Am I missing some qualities that make the Beretta two times better?
> At three pounds the recoil cannot be too bad, but that can't be it.
> ...


Well, be aware that this is not a normal 92FS. It is a steel framed version, not aluminum. And, it is more of a competition gun similar to a CZ Shadow.

I looked at these, the high end CZ Shadows, the steel framed Walthers... But with all the muscle issues in my neck and shoulders, I did not want a gun that heavy anymore.

That is why I went with the Combat Master. Much lighter. Otherwise, I would have 1 or 2 of those steel framed Berettas.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hg007 said:


> You mean dry fire it .. it’s fine dry fire away
> Get as much familiar as you can ..
> Take it down , clean & lube
> Run it wet to break in
> Happy shooting 😆


I would not dry fire it excessively. Believe it or not, you can break a firing pin on a 92 if you dry fire too much. I have seen HKs with broken firing pins from excessive dry firing.

But some dry firing is okay.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

lz33w7 said:


> That is groovy - did you need to get it back in working condition?
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


Yup!
I field stripped it, claened and inspected it. 
After that I lubricated it a bit on the wet side and reassembled the Vigil.
Then I cycled the pistol regularly while watching John Wayne and Montgomery Clift in red river. I believe that movie is nearly 2 hours.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> Yup!
> I field stripped it, claened and inspected it.
> After that I lubricated it a bit on the wet side and reassembled the Vigil.
> Then I cycled the pistol regularly while watching John Wayne and Montgomery Clift in red river. I believe that movie is nearly 2 hours.


Honestly - sounds like a nice very nice evening pal. Just gave me an idea.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> She finally came in today. I also ordered a different grip so I will post that when it’s on….
> 
> ...


That is one fine lookin handgun, dang that's nice. i love the color. you got something to be proud of there.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> That is one fine lookin handgun, dang that's nice. i love the color. you got something to be proud of there.


Thank you Belt Fed, I will post pictures when I change the grip. Do you have any pictures of your beauties?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Thank you Belt Fed, I will post pictures when I change the grip. Do you have any pictures of your beauties?
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


They are scattered around the forum. in the threads for specific name brands. haven't posted much mainly handguns so far. But none are nice as yours. most of my stuff is old school. except for the handguns and some of them are.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> They are scattered around the forum. in the threads for specific name brands. haven't posted much mainly handguns so far. But none are nice as yours. most of my stuff is old school. except for the handguns and some of them are.


Well I will have to see if I can find them. Old school, sounds good to me!

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I would not dry fire it excessively. Believe it or not, you can break a firing pin on a 92 if you dry fire too much. I have seen HKs with broken firing pins from excessive dry firing.
> 
> But some dry firing is okay.


With new center fires are okay


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hg007 said:


> With new center fires are okay


Hg007 -> “new center fires” what is that and are you saying I am ok to dry fire?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hg007 said:


> With new center fires are okay


I disagree, to some degree...

HK did a change many years ago to the USP line, because they were having an issue with the firing pin breaking from dry firing.. It is less likely to break a firing pin now, but still possible.

As for the Berettas... I've seen some cases of it posted on many forums over the years. The interesting thing about a Beretta is that the design still allows the gun to usually work with a broken firing pin. I've seen many people have one and not know it, until they removed the extractor to clean the slide thoroughly. Then they see that they have one... So, the Beretta design is pretty remarkable. 

If you go ask at the Beretta Forum, the majority of members there will tell you to use a snap cap if you dry fire a lot (this topic comes up periodically there). It's actually good practice to use snap caps for any hammer fired gun.

I've even seen pics of some Glocks with a cracked breach face from excessive dry fire. But, I will admit that these are from guys doing thousands of dry fires a week. Usually competition shooters. So, even though the Glock requires a trigger pull just to disassemble the gun, there is a point where some people push it past the norm.

But I'm not talking about that for the Beretta. I think if someone wants to do a lot of dry firing on the platform, they should use snap caps.

Now, I occasionally do it... And without a snap cap... But not to the level that people say you should do for practice. So, just a few pulls occasionally.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Well I will have to see if I can find them. Old school, sounds good to me!
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


Okay to dry fire , if you’re uncomfortable then use Tipton snap caps 








Rimfire vs. Centerfire Ammo - What's the Difference?


A deep dive into the differences between rimfire vs centerifre ammo. What should you shoot and what makes one better than the other for self defense?



www.targetbarn.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hg007 said:


> Okay to dry fire , if you’re uncomfortable then use Tipton snap caps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. the Tritons or some other versions of snap caps are the way to go. Just realize that they DO wear out. I haven't used snap caps in many years, so I don't remember the going rate of the number of trigger pulls. But somewhere after 25 - 30, if I remember right, it is time to change. They develop a depression from the firing pin, and then they don't do anything at all once that dent gets deep enough. 

Some people put part of a pencil eraser on the outside of the slide. And, let the hammer hit that. So, it's not actually hitting the firing pin at all. That's another option. 

I hate to be the pain here, but I have owned 29 Beretta 92s, and 41 Berettas in total - over the last 30 years. So, I know the platform extremely well.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> but I have owned 29 Beretta 92s, and 41 Berettas in total


😲 That's impressive.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Very impressive - makes me realize just how inexperienced I am in the pistol world.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you want to dry fire, get a laserlyte training cartridge. It projects a laser pulse at your target and will protect from dry fire damage.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> 😲 That's impressive.


As you can tell, I have a slight past preference to Berettas


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Never owned many beretta pistols, think only one i have now is a neo's. but i'd own the OP's new one in a heartbeat. that is one nice looking handgun. I do have two Beretta rifles. an original BM-59 and a BM 59 golden state.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Not sure if I can continue to ask questions…but I noticed if I only slightly pull the trigger the hammer “cocks” slightly…what is the purpose of that?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Not sure if I can continue to ask questions…but I noticed if I only slightly pull the trigger the hammer “cocks” slightly…what is the purpose of that?
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


Read here: 









Half cock purpose


On my 938, in a tight holster, reholstering can sometimes slightly move the slide and cause the hammer to lock in a "half cock" position. This can also be done manually by the thumb without moving the slide. What is the purpose of this half cock and will the weapon fire if I then pull the...




www.sigtalk.com





And not completely relevant to your question, but an interesting read: 









An Official Journal Of The NRA | Half-Cock Notch: Safe or Not?


Half-cock notches are found on shotguns, rifles, revolvers and pistols from a variety of manufacturers. Are they a dependable safety, though, or something best avoided?




www.shootingillustrated.com


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Not sure if I can continue to ask questions


Never stop asking them, we all learn by others questions. some don't ask them and learn from what others post to them. so the ones asking are the ones actually helping the ones who don't ask. hope that made sense. lol


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> Never stop asking them, we all learn by others questions. some don't ask them and learn from what others post to them. so the ones asking are the ones actually helping the ones who don't ask. hope that made sense. lol


It sure did sir - I am on a few different car forums but pistols is an entirely new world….👍😀.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Graciegirl (5 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> She finally came in today. I also ordered a different grip so I will post that when it’s on….
> 
> ...


You will love it, yeah it’s heavy but it is the most accurate gun I have shot. Handle it, dry fire it and get used to the weight and balance…it will become your go to gun.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Graciegirl said:


> You will love it, yeah it’s heavy but it is the most accurate gun I have shot. Handle it, dry fire it and get used to the weight and balance…it will become your go to gun.


Yes ma’am, I just installed the red aluminum grip and the “red” trigger is on it’s way.

Been “dry” firing everyday for about 20 minutes, working on muscle memory etc.

v/r,
Stephen


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> I would not dry fire it excessively. Believe it or not, you can break a firing pin on a 92 if you dry fire too much. I have seen HKs with broken firing pins from excessive dry firing.
> 
> But some dry firing is okay.


Use a snap cap and you'll be fine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a great looking Beretta OP!


----------

